# Door knobs - help!



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Having trouble with a pesky door knob. How do you take off an interior door knob? There is not a push button or other type of lock on the door. (It's a bedroom door - but no lock.) I was able to pop off the decorative sleeve - but there appears to be a second plate under the sleeve. I thought I'd find a small slot to push in to pop off the knob - but no go.

I have never had a door knob I've not been able to pop off. I need to get this off so I can paint the door. (I know I can tape the knob and paint around it - but it never is as nice as doing the door in one nice sweep of the brush/roller.)

The people who owned the house before me was a lock smith - so I don't know if he used something special or not. But I'm fixing to just rip off the knob and get a new one!

Any help/ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Betsy,

Don't mean to be a "smarty pants" but did you take the screws out on both sides of the door?

Also, the second plate you mentioned might unscrew. I've seen latches that require a "spanner" wrench to remove the hardware.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

found my camera - here are two pictures

the first one shows the extra plate - this is the only place where there are screws.





The name on the plate is "weslock."

The decorative plate came off easy enough - and I'm sure if I could get to those screws on the security plate I'd be home free.

No set screws, etc.

Dave - nope not painted before.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

no problem Lew. There are no screws on the outside of the door knobs-- just one the striker plate.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm getting closer - this is close - but my plate (under the decorative plate seems to be different.).
http://www.instructables.com/id/How_to_Remove_and_Replace_a_Weslock_doorknob/


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

OKKKKKKKK - figured it out. That second plate with the screws - those screws don't come out. It's like a T-slot - got to move the plate over with a screw driver to move the screw into the open slot - once that's done - it's comes right off.

Whew - was about to loose my temper!

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks Skeezics - I got it - but it was close to the "break it off and start again!"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I recognize that one in your picture. Had them in a rental house. Drove me nuts too!! Youi're not a lone Betsy.


----------

